# Wanted R33 GTR front wings



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm currently rebuilding A R33 GTR so looking for a large number off bits but first on my list I'm looking for a pair of GTR wings preferably in silver also a silver GTR bonnet please.


----------

